# "I Like Ike"



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Image/design courtesy of my friend Chris.








I think I am going to have it made and then wear it whenever he trials. Yes, I am a completely dork.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'll wear one when Ike trials too...send a bunch to MI!!
Very cool, Chris :thumbup:


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

Jason L said:


> Yes, I am a completely dork.


LOL...You are definitely not alone! I am a *huge* dog dork!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That's great!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

How cool! I love it


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Where do I sign up for the "I Like Ike" fan club? 

Really cool button!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yup, Ike's Canadian Fan Club wants to wear his pin too!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Lucia and Elisabeth, I'll send you some of the buttons. I have to order minimum of 50 so I'll have lots of extras.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I LOVE Ike :wub: 

I want to be in the fan club!


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ike's got my vote.........


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I love it!! Send me some me and the dogs will support you and Ike.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am totally wearing that pin to the field.

Members will ask, "who's Ike?" and I will tell them...


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Okie2 said:


> Ike's got my vote.........


 
Mine too! I think it will be a landslide.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

That is SO cool! I like Ike too!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Ike needs his own Facebook page!!!!!!!


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

I vote for a facebook page for Ike!

:wub::wub: Ike


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I'm an Ike fan after watching his videos.. he's definitely a character.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Love it!!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Count us in for the Ike fan club. He's to cute ove watching his videos even the flubs (daddy's too lol)


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Once I get the buttons, I figure out how to distribute it to anyone who wants one.

My facebook is more or less devoted to the perpetual folly that is Ikie and me (and Dottie and Obie, but they are the GOOD ones in the family) so he already has a facebook page


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I want one!!!!

I think Ike needs to run for president.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That's a scary thought. Ikie will run this country straight into the ditch .. literally.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Umm... I don't think that was Ike's fault... just sayn'..


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, okay, I will you and Ike that one! The ditch was my fault there.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Jason L said:


> Image/design courtesy of my friend Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember to bring an extra one to trial for the judge too ROFL


----------

